# Shoulder holster



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

I have done a search on this forum and don't see it so....does anyone have or used a Kangaroo Carry shoulder holster and what are your thoughts?


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, ...... the Kangaroo holster has the following desirable features: 

(1) It carries the pistol with the muzzle down. 
(2) The majority of the weight of the pistol is carried by the chest band instead of by your neck and shoulder. 
(3) The gun is well secured against a grab. 

The principal disadvantages of all (exposed) shoulder holsters is that (1) they are very slow to draw from, and difficult to use inside an automobile or other such confined space. If trouble is spotted you're going to have to draw sooner rather than later; and, ideally, your pistol should already be in your hand BEFORE things become intense. (2) You have to be extra careful about presenting the grip of your pistol to anyone and everyone with whom you become engaged. (A, 'gun grabber' is going to be more of a problem.) 

I once wore a conventional design shoulder holster. I can tell you from personal experience that, after awhile, a heavy piece of metal hanging off your shoulder all the time can get to be a real pain in the neck. Which is, 'Why' I like the chest compression band on the Kangaroo holster. This, and the facts that the muzzle is carried downward - instead of constantly sweeping everyone around you - and some kind of shirt or jacket will usually cover the pistol make the Kangaroo holster a winning (but, slow on the draw) design for me. 

If I were going to wear a shoulder holster again I'd give this design a, 'thumbs up'. :smt023


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have used one, some, to carry a Kahr K-9. I wore it over a t-shirt and under a regular loose fitting shirt. I adjusted it (for comfort) to where the end of the grip protruded forward, right underneath my shirt pocket, and then carried my cell phone in the pocket, to account for the slight bulge. Nobody ever noticed it, in a variety of different settings.

As mentioned, though, it does get very tiresome, after a couple of hours, and it is not a quick-draw setup.


----------



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

I did finally purchase one of these holsters. I really like wearing this, and I have wore it all day, no problems. Their tech support is the greatest and they will answer any day too if you have a question. This is one company I will stand behind. There will always be something better to someone else because we are all different.
Great product, Great support!


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I find mine is very slow to draw, I may have to experiment with it some more. I does conceal well if you are playing dress up, even with just a shirt and tie. Did I mention that it's slow on the draw and not easy to put the gun back into.


----------



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree Sgt45...I wanted something also while riding my motorcycle. It's the same as anything else....what is your application?


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

When I did wear a shoulder rig it was a Jack Ass (before Galco) and I was a cop. I carried my 1911 in it as I had zero confidence in the wheel guns that the department issued. I wore it under a jacket of some sort both winter and summer (I worked nights so we were 95% wearing some sort of jacket). I was very pleased with that rig. I also wore it under a sport coat for court or when I had to dress up.


----------



## topgun47 (Sep 18, 2013)

Where's all the people ready to accuse you of "sweeping"? 

Every time "shoulder holster" or "crossdraw" is mentioned, the "sweepers" come out of the woodwork.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

If I'm at a class yeah. If I'm on the street DILLIGAS.


----------

